# Hochsprache für S7?



## Drutbluck (8 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

gibt es irgend einen Compiler, der eine (vollwertige) Hochsprache nach AWL (oder sonstige S7-Sprachen) übersetzt? 

Mit "vollwertig" meine ich natürlich nicht, dass ich printf und ähnliches brauche, sondern einfachen normalen Umgang mit Pointern, Arrays und Datentypen wie in C. Also am einfachsten zB einen C-Compiler für AWL.


----------



## Verpolt (8 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,




> Beschreibung
> 
> S7-SCL eignet sich insbesondere für die Programmierung von komplexen Algorithmen und mathematischen Funktionen oder für Aufgabenstellungen aus dem Bereich der Datenverarbeitung. S7-SCL kombiniert Sprachelemente aus der Hochsprachenprogrammierung, z.B. Laufschleifen, Alternativ verzweigungen und Sprungverteiler mit SPS-typischen Spracherweiterungen, z.B. Adressierung von Ein- und Ausgängen oder Start und Abfrage von Zeiten und Zählern.
> 
> ...






> Aufbau und Funktion
> 
> S7-SCL-Programme werden als ASCII-Quellen programmiert. Deshalb ist ein Austausch mit anderen ASCII-Quellen bzw.-Zielen möglich. Der S7-SCL-Editor bietet diverse Vorlagen zum Einfügen, die nur noch ausgefüllt werden müssen:
> 
> ...



http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...matic-s7-scl/Seiten/Default.aspx#Beschreibung
____________________


----------



## Tommi (9 Dezember 2010)

*Prosys*

Hallo,

früher gab es doch mal "Accon Prosys" von
Deltalogic.
Codesys (also auch Hochsprache) für S5 und S7.
Aber gibt es das noch, ich glaube nicht.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Dezember 2010)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> früher gab es doch mal "Accon Prosys" von
> Deltalogic.
> ...



Das gibt es definitiv nicht mehr.
Als Hochsprache würde ich momentan nur SCL bezeichnen.


----------



## IBFS (9 Dezember 2010)

[Spass ON]
Eine Hochsprache ist eine textuelle Programmiersprache, mir 
der ein einfache SPS-Bitschubser nichts anzufangen wissen
und die sie auch nicht verstehen. 
Für die die Spache also zu  "Hoch" ist. 
[Spass OFF]

SCL ist auf der SIEMENS-Seite wirklich das Einzige.
Früher gab es mal Borland C für die M7-Serie, ist lange her.

Dadurch, das im V11-Prof. jetzt SCL automatisch mit dabei
ist, hoffe ich, dass ich in Zukunft mehr mit SCL programmieren
"darf". Leider haben viele Firmen zur Zeit kein S7-Prof. sodass
SCL da sehr oft nicht erlaubt ist. So entstehen dann zur Zeit
noch Pointergräber in den Programmen.

Gruß

Frank


.


----------



## vierlagig (9 Dezember 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> SCL ist auf der SIEMENS-Seite wirklich das Einzige.
> Früher gab es mal Borland C für die M7-Serie, ist lange her.



M7 und 318 ... die flagschiffe, die siemens auselöscht hat ... und das erntet immer wieder mein unverständnis...


----------

